# Source for Fenbendazole in Canada?



## flyboy320 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Source for Flubendazole in Canada?*

I'm trying to find some flubendazole to rid my tank of hydra and planaria. In the States you can get it at pet shops, but it's harder to get in Canada. Vet clinics sell it as it's used as a dog de-wormer, but usually not with a prescription first (or showing them your dog!). Does anyone know where you can buy some in Canada?

Here is a post describing the use of flubendazole against hydra and planaria.


----------

